# Postfix Transport vor Exchange Server - dynamisches reject



## Till (13. März 2015)

Heute habe ich mal eine Frage zu einem etwas speziellen Setup, und zwar habe ich einen Postfix der mittels transports die Emails an einen MS Exchange Server mails weiterleitet. Das klassische ISPConfig setup. Damit es keinen Backscatter spam gibt sind alle validen recipients in ISPConfig als relay recipients eingetragen. Funktioniert super soweit, der Kunde vergisst nur regelmäßig dass er einen neu in Exchange angelegten User auch in ISPConfig als relay recipient eintragen muss.

Jetzt kann man natürlich ein script schreiben welches die User regelmäßig aus Exchange ausliest und diese in ispconfig importiert.

Der Kunde meinte jetzt aber zu mir, er hätte mal eine andere Software als Filter Gateway eingesetzt die folgendes konnte:

Mail kommt auf Gateway an > Gateway fragt *vor Annahme* der Mail beim exchange per smtp nach, ob es das Postfach dort gibt (also ob der exchange die mail annehmen würde), sagt der exchange ok, nimmt das gateway die mail an - filtert sie -und leitet sie an exchange weiter. Sagt exchange nein, dann wird die mail rejected (also nicht gebounced) da sie ja noch nicht angenommen wurde.

Meine Frage nun: weiß jemand wie ich sowas in Postfix integrieren könnte bzw. einen postfix filter, der sowas kann? Also eine Art dynamisches reject auf Basis der Antwort des Zielservers eines transports.


----------



## florian030 (13. März 2015)

Hallo Till,
hast Du mal versucht, über LDAP den Exchange abzufragen (soweit die Versionen von Postfix und Exchange das unterstützten)?
relay_recipient_maps = ldap:/etc/postfix/ldap_relay_recipient_maps.cf
Ob die cf funktioniert, kann man ja leicht mit postmap -q testen.


----------



## Till (13. März 2015)

Gute Idee, das wäre noch eine 3. Alternative, an die hatte ich noch nicht gedacht. Das wäre sicher auch machbar. Was ich an der obigen von mir skizzierten Lösung ganz charmant finde (falls sie so lösbar wäre) ist dass man Ldap / SD nicht gegenüber dem externen postfix öffnen müsste.


----------



## florian030 (13. März 2015)

Per LDAP braucht der postfix-User aber auch keine besonderen Rechte. Du solltest dabei nur testen was passiert, wenn der Exchange-Server nicht erreichbar ist.
Ich würde eher LDAP und Script kombinieren. D.h. über ein Script ldapsearch laufen lassen und daraus die relay_recipients erstellen.


----------

